# Helical Piers



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Is anyone familar with the use of helical piles for underpinning existing footings in northern climates with clay sole conditions?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Sure do, 5 under Me right now*

I'm a G.C. in the Bay area. Also, a cert. welder, x pile Buck. 47 Years in the trade. They,re used a lot in clay. Chance is one Co. My friend gets his Fabbed in Canada. 4" heavy wall pipe,their Galvanizing is much heavier, than here in the states,and cheaper. There is a foot pedal and Hydraulic Guage next to it. When You reach so many kips,You're getting good refusal. You epoxy bolt Your
lifting iron and screw up to level again. I am paying $1.00 for mild steel ,just bought a ton of channel Iron. Helicals have to be spendy now.I raised one whole side of our slab home 5 years ago Two Struct. Engineers I,work with said I couldn.t do a slab on grade,I did , They're believers now! We've used them a lot. Much cheaper than re-bar piers. No dirt displaced. Go to_______
www.abchancehelicalpiersystems.com www.peirtech.com
www.helicalpeirsystems.com Where do You live? Drift


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

There is someone on the forums that does Helicals in North Jersey. Try and do a search he has a couple threads about them.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Where are you located? I have done some helical work it all depends on the soil conditions. Do you have boreings? What are you trying to do? How much load?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Love to talk to Myself!!!!!*

You're very welcome WOOD. Any more info I'll jump right on !


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> You're very welcome WOOD. Any more info I'll jump right on !


:laughing:Got busy, what can I say! 
Going against the odds and doing it for yourself differs the reponsiblity onto yourself. It is always nice to have a qualified stamp on it when putting someone elses house at risk.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

woodmagman said:


> :laughing:Got busy, what can I say!
> Going against the odds and doing it for yourself differs the reponsiblity onto yourself. It is always nice to have a qualified stamp on it when putting someone elses house at risk.


My own home project, and others we do , are all drawn up by struct. Eng.
Permited and inspected. I'm also a cert. welder. 
I know You don't have these skills. Hire a pro Like Me in Your area. Good luck:whistling


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> My own home project, and others we do , are all drawn up by struct. Eng.
> Permited and inspected. I'm also a cert. welder.
> I know You don't have these skills. Hire a pro Like Me in Your area. Good luck:whistling


Are you making your own piers? And no I am not a welder other then doing minor repair to our equiptment. Your thought is that I would need to have a welder on staff for this type of pier. Everything I have looked at is pre-drilled and bolted.
what did you use to put the pier into ground, was it hand held or run from a boom on a skid steer. My thought is to find something hand held that can be powered by our CAT excavator. I have a concrete saw for cutting in windows and doors on concrete foundations and would like to find something that would allow me to use a hand held in crawl spaces and when we can not get the excavator close enough to run something from a boom mounted unit. I have a secondary that runs the thumb on the bucket, when the auger is attached or the concrete saw, I just secure the thumb and bypass the hydraulics.


----------



## jnimens (Aug 11, 2009)

This is very common practice for us. It's easy to confirm and or test load bearing capacity and very quick to install. Joe Nimens


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

We've done quite a few, but all in Southern Cal on slab-on-grade foundation systems. We use the Chance Anchor system as it's all pre-fabricated and available out of the catalog. Piers are driven to the specified depth using either a BobCat with a power take-off outside, or a hand auger drill inside. Fabulous for re-leveling too. 

They also work real well as tie-backs for retaining walls or as soil nails.


----------



## jnimens (Aug 11, 2009)

Would you be interested in a less expensive way to get helicals into the ground? As fast or faster.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

jnimens said:


> Would you be interested in a less expensive way to get helicals into the ground? As fast or faster.


Sure how?


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

jnimens said:


> Would you be interested in a less expensive way to get helicals into the ground? As fast or faster.


Faster is not better when installing helicals..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5StJtqtez8g

I'm sure Nac being another installer .....would also agree


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

going to fast and you will get augering effect. I want to know his faster cheaper way.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Nac said:


> going to fast and you will get augering effect. I want to know his faster cheaper way.



He hasn't logged in over a year. :thumbsup: I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts you don't get your answer.


----------

